# Water pump problems



## ian81 (May 28, 2007)

The pump  a Fiamma Aqua 8 has done and still does sterling service. However lately it doesn't switch off unless you give the micro switch end of the pump a sharp tap! Have cleaned the filter and also had the pressure sensitive switch apart. The mechanism appears clean and OK. Do I need to adjust the small screw in the end or has anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Nosha (May 29, 2007)

YES!!!!!!!!!

The one in our old caravan did the same thing, I put it down to wear in the pump or switch i.e. the switch diaphram getting stiff, or the pump no longer suppling enough pressure to trip the switch.

If you turn the screw one way the pump will run continuously all the way in (I think), so just screw it out until the pump stops (with the taps closed) - if you screw it out too far then the pump won't start when you open a tap, it's just trial and error but only takes 10mins. 

Once set it shouldn't need any further tweeking.


----------



## ian81 (May 31, 2007)

Thank for the tip Nosha.

In the end I just took it all to pieces and then re-assembled it and it now works OK.


----------

